# Big guy in Japan, stuck for what board to get



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

well if i did the conversion right your about 200 pounds. at that weight and your ability you dont want to go above 158 in board length. the gyrator is really just a powder board, so if all you're hitting is 3 or more feet deep, then not a bad option but do the 162. but really, either of those would be overkill, at just above a beginner, you don't really need a top of the line board. i'd recommend the k2 wide podium 158, rome machine 157, santa cruz largo 156, salomon tempest 158. as far as board shape, depends on your desired riding style: pure park-true twin, all mountain freestyle-directional twin, freeride-directional.


----------

